
Peak Phosphorus, and Why It Matters - georgecmu
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/04/20/peak_phosphorus
======
GFischer
I guess that peak oil is like the tip of the iceberg...

It is to be expected... all of us in the developing countries would like to
consume like the U.S, and according to a persistent useless factoid, we would
need 5 Earths to sustain that: <http://www.useless.org/node/70>

OTOH the article sounds a bit alarmist "humanity faces a Malthusian trap of
widespread famine on a scale that we have not yet experienced" - is the source
reliable, yellow journalism or what?

------
S_A_P
So the obesity problem is solved then?

